# Employment Visa not processed



## Arhin (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys 
Please I went to UAE in the month of March with a one month tourist visa to secure a job and before my via could expire I secured a job. Amen to that.
I was given an offer letter stipulating all the terms and conditions of the company. The manager told me to go back to my country for visa change since I had a returning ticket, so I left UAE around 29th March. The manager of the company told me that the visa will be ready in let say two weeks time.
I have waited since that time and am not seeing any visa. Whenever I ask him he said I should wait it will come. Just last month he told me that it couldn't work out so he is now going to try it again but from the look of thing am not sure he will help me get the visa. I have stayed in my home country that is Ghana for five months now and as at now am not seeing any sign of the visa. 
Due to security reasons I will not give out the name of the company and will give it out when the need arises. The company is at Ajman.
Please I need help for getting my visa or getting a new job since I really want to work there. Please advice me.
Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't need to give the name of the company. If they haven't got your visa in five months, you need to start job hunting again.


----------



## Arhin (Aug 9, 2015)

Pls how because am currently in Ghana now


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Take a look at the stickies. There's a very long thread with lots of information on how to find a job here.


----------

